# Quiet as a mouse s13 sunroof fix



## hslabbert (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey folks. This is not a question but hopefully a useful little tip. All of us know that at about 80-90 mph we get our secondary speedometer, the lovely whistle of sunroof wind noise, reminding us that we're reaching higher than legal speeds. I don't know how many different suggestions I've heard to get rid of this from washers in between the handle and the roof to simply replacing the seal, but I figured I would throw my hat in the ring with a simple, easy solution that keeps the noise to a minimum.

If you start to open the manual sunroof, the windnoise will be sealed out as the handle passes from a comfortable closed position to open and more tension is added. The handle in effect has to go over a little hump to pop the sunroof open. So what if you could keep the sunroof right on that little hump without actually opening it? All you have to do is stick a little spacer in the spot where the handle meets the bracket, and you'll be laughing. I've found that neoprene works really well as a spacer here. It's hard enough to not just get squished and become useless as a spacer, yet it still has some give. You probably don't have a neoprene wetsuit lying around that you want to cut up, so sacrifice a spare mousepad for the task.

I first cut a few small pieces and left them unglued in the space between the handle and bracket in order to check which thickness would stop the windnoise and still be low enough not to pop the sunroof open over bumps. Two layers ended up working. So, cut the mousepad to fit in the space and then glue together with some project glue as many layers as you found worked with your mousepad. Stick some glue on the one side of the spacer and place it on the bracket, snug up against the arms leading the sunroof.

Some windnoise is still noticeable by the time you hit the governor, but it's a drastic improvement over the noise and whistles without it. It's not the most elegant solution, but if you do it neatly you won't even notice it except for a nice, quiet cabin.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Good tip on the sunroof. I get wind noise when around 45MPH - 60MPH on my driver's window, annoying as hell


----------

